# 3 door A3



## RAW VR6 (Jul 11, 2000)

Hello Audi lovers. As one of my favorite Audi's from Europe, I was wondering if anyone knows when the 3 dorr will hit the US shores?


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 3 door A3 (RAW VR6)*

I'm assuming you mean the 8P A3. Your government would never allow you to have the 8L version. All I have ever heard about the sale of the present generation A3 2 Door is that it is too expensive and would conflict with the sales of other VAG products. However you can buy one in Mexico now if you wish. The price is high but all you need do is get an FM3 (Mexican residence permit), buy the car and drive it through the US border. You would need to prove US insurance purchased in Mexico. Any insurance company here will gladly sell security for your car whenever you want to use it and it isn't THAT expensive.


----------



## RAW VR6 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: 3 door A3 (Shydog)*

thanks for the info shydog...


----------

